# Long Island, NY



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Outlaw Acres in Bayport does Western, check out their website and they are on Facebook too. I think they had been looking for some barn help too. Nice people.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm from LI. I ride western at a backyard barn off Connetquot State park. 

You can also look at Oakwood Farms in Medford. Outlaw Acres is another. Also Indian head ranch. Many barns teach western, but might not have a "specialty".

If you have a handle on the basics and you want to look into a "specialty". Bobby Bonamo is in Hauppauge, he does reining. Indian head does cow work. Sheralee Fiorie is a nationally known barrel racer. Not much of a market for western pleasure, not that I've seen at lease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## emilyxexquisite (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check all of them out


----------

